# I want to make interior walls look like stucco



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Marylee, this sub-forum is for questions regarding the site itself. You will get a better response if you ask your question in one of the other sub-forums, maybe drywall.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Did it in a bar many years ago. The method we used was to first thin the mud a bit. With a pan and broad knife (10" or 12") one or two people would apply a fairly heavy layer on the entire wall (1/8" at least) while another came behind with a flat 8" concrete trowel and just pushed it into the mud and pulled it back out in a random pattern. The one with the trowel also had a "hawk" with mud on it to add mud if there were any thin spots. We added paint to the mud to avoid having to paint afterwords and if someone accidentally scraped the wall, the white mud would not show. Not really an easy job for a DIY'er. Get large scrap of drywall (or even plywood) to experiment on if you decide to attempt it. A pro could likely fix the walls to where you could paint. Once you "stucco", it's hard to go back to smooth. Consider resale with stucco walls.....


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

I love textured walls - it's so much fun to do!

They sell mud in boxes that are a few gallons - and plastic tubs that have more in it. For my livingroom we did a very heavy texture (used strips of paper and smothered the walls - and then drug the paper down the walls to give a very choppy plaster-paint look) and it turned out well - we then used two tones of paint, one darker first and then a lighter dry-brush coat so the walls were two-tone and the texture stood out.

Depending on how big your wall area is to cover you might need just 2 boxes (one big bucket) or more to do the texture. . .Where I live one box is around 9/10 $ and a bigger bucket is $15.00 - so consider cost, too. A large room could cost between $50.00 and $100.00 depending on how much mud you use.

However, mud won't stay up on a surface that's peeling paper - so be certain that all loose bits are off, first, and that it'll stick - you might have to paint with kilz, a primer.


----------

